# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  [Táo Quân 2012] - gặp nhau cuối năm - full

## hangnt

*Táo quân 2012 - GẶP NHAU CUỐI NĂM - FULL ( DISK 1 )*

----------


## hangnt

*Táo quân 2012 - GẶP NHAU CUỐI NĂM - FULL ( DISK 2)*

----------


## hangnt

úc nãy lượn lờ vớ được link này tính để giao thừa coi nhưng mà giao thừa đi chơi rồi ko coi được
nên ko cầm lòng xem trước
xem mà cười vỡ bụng  :cuoi:

----------


## Chimera

Ôi thank bạn nha
Mình hóng mãi ý, lúc chiều vừa ra hàng đĩa xong hỏi vẫn chưa có  :cuoi1:

----------

